# Are you ND born with blue eyes?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

What color is a ND kids eyes when they are born if they are gonna be blue?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine are usually blue when born, very prety blue


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Mine are usually blue when born, very prety blue


Hmm I have a little doeling, shes a mini nubian, she looks like she has greenish blue eyes.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you get a pic?

One of mine had these weird green eyes, they turned into a darker blue, very weird lol but it was cool!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

All my kids always have a light baby blue color if they are going to be a true blue. Around the pupil, if it's a different color like a light brown and then fades to blue, it will generally become brown.

If you can get a pic, I could probably tell ya what you have.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All the BE kids I've seen have had those pretty blues from the get go...Nubiansrus1, are either the sire or dam blue eyed?


----------

